# Como es el Entorno de un Programa



## mayrenita (Ago 10, 2006)

Hola me podrian ayudar?
Necesito saber como es un entorno de un programa, es que apenas empece a ver programacion en C y tengo un Quiz sobre esta definicion.

Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 10, 2006)

mayrenita dijo:
			
		

> Hola me podrian ayudar?
> Necesito saber como es un entorno de un programa, es que apenas empece a ver programacion en C y tengo un Quiz sobre esta definicion.
> 
> Gracias



Hola, pues es entorno no es más que una expresión, describe el lugar o el ambiente.

Mire este link
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entorno_de_desarrollo

Saludos


----------

